# Ertl Precision Ford 5000



## SUPER MAJOR (Feb 19, 2008)

I would be interested in buying a Precision Ford 5000 if the price isnt too high. Model must be mint, box doesnt have to be perfect
SM


----------



## deerecamp (Mar 22, 2006)

*Ford 5000*

Thanks for your interest. Unfortunately I haven't been able to come up with many Ford 5000's lately. Being the only blue Ford in the precision line, I guess they are in demand.


----------

